# network extremely slow (900kbps)

## eolson

Transferring files from my gentoo box to a win98 box using samba I was getting around 120kbps.  I assumed there was some problem with samba so I tried downloading from the proftp server on my gentoo box and it's going a little faster, but it's still only going 900kbps.

I have a 100mbps router and my eth0 is in full duplex mode.

here is the result of dmesg | grep eth0 which shows some weird errors.

```
eth0: VIA VT6102 Rhine-II at 0xec00, 00:e0:4c:9e:4a:c2, IRQ 5.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 1003, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

eth0: Setting half-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 0000.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

```

Here is my ifconfig output

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:4C:9E:4A:C2

          inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4cff:fe9e:4ac2/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4364938 errors:0 dropped:53 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6078767 errors:6 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:1299126638 (1238.9 Mb)  TX bytes:2154040647 (2054.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xec00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:709740 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:709740 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:230059545 (219.4 Mb)  TX bytes:230059545 (219.4 Mb)

```

Any ideas?

----------

## Forge

New NIC time. While SAMBA is slow, ftp isn't. Via NICs are typically more junk than not, a good 5$ realtek card or a 30-40$ Intel Gbit NIC will get rid of your problem and also probably avoid some further down the road.

That's an integrated NIC, isn't it? You *do* have a PCI slot, right? If not, you might be in for some headaches.

----------

## eolson

well that sucks

gonna have to shell out $10 for a new card I guess

Thanks

----------

## Baldzius

Try to compile kernel without Watchdog support, it seems that it is enabled.

----------

## eolson

could someone let me know what section watchdog suppost is in under in the kernel... I've been looking for a while.

found something under character devices that was not enabled... is that it?

----------

## Baldzius

Yeah. In that case you should try to change the NIC maybe it will help.

----------

## think4urs11

disable auto negotiation

either with mii-tool or with ethertool

HTH

T.

----------

## eolson

hmm, I tried

imii-tool -A 100baseTx eth0

not sure if anything changed but it always gives me

croakbox root # mii-tool

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok

so I assume it's set up correct

----------

## think4urs11

yes, it seems to of course

but it seems not to be stable, so i'd try -F instead.

Do this on every boot and you should get a predictable behaviour

HTH

T.

----------

## eolson

I tried forcing, still didn't work

I booted to my mandrake install and it works perfectly fast using the same via-rhine driver.

anyone know how to turn watchdog off?

edit: There has to be something extremely wrong... my samba speeds wont get higher then 120kbps.

----------

## st4n

hey, how have u got your rhine-eth runned? (which mod etc)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28

----------

## someguy

im getting the same thing 

bash-2.05b# mii-tool -V -F 100baseTx-FD

mii-tool.c 1.9 2000/04/28 00:56:08 (David Hinds)

bash-2.05b# mii-tool

eth0: 100 Mbit, full duplex, no link

bash-2.05b# mii-tool -r

restarting autonegotiation...

bash-2.05b# mii-tool   

eth0: no autonegotiation, 10baseT-HD, link ok

 :-/ id like to get both my machine running fine this one has a nice netgear card with a bar indicator on it and the other one is a linksys etherfast both using tulip

----------

## someguy

mines not too slow tho but id still like to get both at full 100

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

Are both cards capable for 100FD? (mii-tool -v)

Are both sides set to the same value?

Is the cable good enough? Some cheap cables are crap!

T.

----------

## someguy

whos the girl on your icon ? 

heres the output of osiris 

bash-2.05b# mii-tool -v

eth0: no autonegotiation, 10baseT-HD, link ok

  product info: vendor 00:10:18, model 33 rev 2

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 10baseT-HD

bash-2.05b# 

and here is ibis (the cables are belkin btw)

ibis root # mii-tool -v

eth0: no autonegotiation, 10baseT-HD, link ok

  product info: vendor 00:08:95, model 1 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 10baseT-HD

thanks for helpin

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

Mhh, from what your cards are capable of it should work with 100FD...

Did you try mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD on both pc at the same time?

Sounds silly, i know  :Smile:  I just noticed the  link partner: 10baseT-HD in your output so it seems you didn't.

How are your pc connected together? Directly with a cross-connect cable or via some sort of hub/switch in between?

HTH

T.

----------

## someguy

with a hub yeh i was thinking i need to do it on them at the same time my gateway is a machine running ipcop with a nic as well ill check that machine to make sure itll do 100 as well

----------

## think4urs11

are you 100% sure your hub can do 100MB?

e.g. Netgear 

EN104TP <-- 10MB

DS104 <-- 10/100MB (Switching Hub)

AND if it is really a hub and not a switch - the best you can get is 100HD, not FD!

----------

## someguy

yeh im sure its nice smc

----------

## Kesereti

I dunno if I'd call that 'nice' neccesarily...some SMC hardware is rather shoddy...

What's the model number?

----------

## someguy

oooohhh i made a mistake lol umm disregard my last like 6 posts kuz its a really shitty hub

----------

